# Absolutely no cold water in entire house...



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

40'S era housing says it all. 

Possibly all galvanized plumbing all clogged up from age. It found a weakness in the pipe/pipe fitting somewhere.

Just an idea. I have really no idea. Could be a few things.

Start by posting a few pictures of the plumbing. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you the owner?
Your asking "everyone"?
Tried asking a real plumber to come take a look at it?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Are you the owner?
> Your asking "everyone"?
> Tried asking a real plumber to come take a look at it?


Maybe he came here to get help, suggestions and or ideas. So he can DIY. Instead of going to a plumber.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

What about hot water? Could be something sprung a leak and the main was shut off?


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

If the OP is the owner maybe he should call the City Utility Dept.(or whoever is in charge of public water) and find out if they can check the meter.
If this has been this way for a year, why just now coming to someone's attention?


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

beenthere said:


> Maybe he came here to get help, suggestions and or ideas. So he can DIY. Instead of going to a plumber.


Correct


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

joed said:


> What about hot water? Could be something sprung a leak and the main was shut off?


Yes there is very hot water; I should've mentioned that.


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

Tizzer said:


> If the OP is the owner maybe he should call the City Utility Dept.(or whoever is in charge of public water) and find out if they can check the meter.
> If this has been this way for a year, why just now coming to someone's attention?


I don't know why the owner didn't know... or didn't give a ****. I just got here last week.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Temporarily, I would suggest turning down the water heater to a temperature that is warm rather than hot. At least that way no one will get burned and people can take showers. One question...what about the toilets? If no cold water in the house how do you flush them?


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

jeffmattero76 said:


> Temporarily, I would suggest turning down the water heater to a temperature that is warm rather than hot. At least that way no one will get burned and people can take showers. One question...what about the toilets? If no cold water in the house how do you flush them?


Yeah, turning down the water heater was my first quick fix. Which I did... and it's exactly the same temperature. :confused1: I shyt you not. 

There are two toilets. The 2nd floor toilet works, but the first floor does not (I haven't even bothered to ask or take a look to see what's wrong with it) 

I honestly cannot understand how there is no cold water... It's baffling.


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

**Update** On basement leak.

So I'm pretty sure I've found the source of the leak. I believe it's coming from the downstairs shower (the only shower in the house) All the "caulk" is either gone or black and the water knobs are coming off. The water has to be the leak. But it doesn't really explain the no cold water.


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

I would post pictures but I only have a obama phone right now. Sorry


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Obviously you have cold water getting into the place...........I mean, you need cold water that feeds into a hot water tank or a tankless hot water system to make hot water. Seems to me there should be a valve somewhere that has shut off the cold supply to most of the building but not all of it. It almost sounds as if the MAIN is piping water DIRECTLY into a hot water source. Very baffling indeed. And, I might add, very expensive, especially if the water is heated electrically.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

If one toilet is getting water then you do have cold water in the house.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Not being disrespectful or anything TSlater, but what are you in this? You there to fix the problem, a resident there, what? 
If this place has been leaking water for some time I'm thinking mold issues and people will get sick.
That leak you mentioned in the middle of the ceiling, can you open that up?
Too simple an idea, but has anyone checked individual faucet/toilet/shower shut-off valves that may be off?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> It's now used for transitional housing for people getting out of prison or really any bad situation.


A house not owned by the occupant(s) and with multiple tenants is not a DIY plumbing repair situation.
You should be complaining to the organization that is running the place to get it fixed ASAP.

In many places it is not sufficient to provide just one water supply, both hot and cold water are required for the building to be considered habitable. If the organization doesn't take action, I would start complaining to the building dept and/or the health dept. 

In my area, they can red tag the buiding if the repairs are not made in a timely fashion.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sometimes the people in charge are so uncaring you can't complain. But, you can complain anonymously to a local building dept. Best in writing.

If they do linen, the very hot water may be to keep bed bugs at bay in the washer(s), although it is unsafe. People bring the bugs with their belongings.

I understand the desire to DIY. Possibly the guys here are constrained regarding expert advice if it's not exactly a proper situation.

I'm no expert, but some water heaters have two thermostats.
http://homeguides.sfgate.com/set-upper-lower-thermostats-dualelement-water-heaters-35162.html


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

Tizzer said:


> Not being disrespectful or anything TSlater, but what are you in this? You there to fix the problem, a resident there, what?
> If this place has been leaking water for some time I'm thinking mold issues and people will get sick.
> That leak you mentioned in the middle of the ceiling, can you open that up?
> Too simple an idea, but has anyone checked individual faucet/toilet/shower shut-off valves that may be off?


I'm a temp resident. Long story. Yes there is a strong mold smell in the basement. No I didn't check any of those valves, but I will.


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

Oso954 said:


> A house not owned by the occupant(s) and with multiple tenants is not a DIY plumbing repair situation.
> You should be complaining to the organization that is running the place to get it fixed ASAP.
> 
> In many places it is not sufficient to provide just one water supply, both hot and cold water are required for the building to be considered habitable. If the organization doesn't take action, I would start complaining to the building dept and/or the health dept.
> ...


I just got here, but I immediately brought it to the owner attention. She acted like she had no clue and was yelling "why didn't anyone bring this to my attention before". I spoke to a couple long time residents and they said she's been told many times, but doesn't care or want to put any money into the home. 

She gives you this nice talk about how she wants to help people transition into better places. That she wants to help in anyway. But it's all complete bullshyt. She take advantage of these people because they don't have many options. So she over charges rent and lets the people in the house run the house. 

If this place was ever inspected it would have numerous violations and be shut down. I want to call and report her, but I also don't want anyone put out on the street. Unless, if she had to provide rooms like motels until it was fixed. IDK


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> Sometimes the people in charge are so uncaring you can't complain. But, you can complain anonymously to a local building dept. Best in writing.
> 
> If they do linen, the very hot water may be to keep bed bugs at bay in the washer(s), although it is unsafe. People bring the bugs with their belongings.
> 
> ...


Yeah it had two.... didn't help, nuts.

Yeah the washer and dryer both don't work. I want to complain I just want to make sure no one will be out on the street. Yes bedbugs are always a issue in places like this.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

At this point, you need someone qualified to come in and take a look, that is, if someone is willing to come based on what sounds like a near disastrous situation. Even if you figure out why there is no cold water and can make a fix, you will still need to test that water for lead, etc. if you want everyone staying there to remain in good health. All of us on here like to DIY and can direct you as best we can from the "ether", but this is just one of those times where a retired plumber or someone like that can trace down the problem in minutes and get things rolling in the right direction. Maybe even a church group of guys with home repair skills could take a look.


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> At this point, you need someone qualified to come in and take a look, that is, if someone is willing to come based on what sounds like a near disastrous situation. Even if you figure out why there is no cold water and can make a fix, you will still need to test that water for lead, etc. if you want everyone staying there to remain in good health. All of us on here like to DIY and can direct you as best we can from the "ether", but this is just one of those times where a retired plumber or someone like that can trace down the problem in minutes and get things rolling in the right direction. Maybe even a church group of guys with home repair skills could take a look.


I hear ya man. I was just trying to find out if it possibly a quick fix or something dumb that someone did that i could undo. Yeah I have a buddy stopping by, but he's busy as hell... Honestly, It's 99 degrees out and I have no AC or cold water... and I'm on the 3rd floor!:vs_mad:


----------



## TSlater127 (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

Might be worth going and checking all of the shutoff valves you can find, if you haven't already. Maybe a disgruntled resident turned them off.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You need to trace the pipes. Find where the feed to the water heater branches and see where it goes after that. Since you have hot water you know the cold is at least getting that far.
Find where it feeds the working toilet and see where it branches after that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was thinking about this thread & wondered why the many similar owners don't put in a separate water heater to keep laundry water @ 160 degrees for bedbugs & the like? Wouldn't that save in the long run on heating bills & prevent corrosion of pipes from condensation? Rather than assume the liability of burning someone badly & the cost of heating all the water?

Just an idle question.:wink2:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you have current code compliant temp valves no one will be burnt in the tub or shower. Sinks are less likely.


----------

